# Anyone here installed FreeBSD on Arista switches?



## Beastie7 (Aug 8, 2015)

During my quest for home use I came across Aristas' site, and in the spec sheet it lists that their switches uses x86 hardware. Has anyone in the community ever experimented with FreeBSD on Arista switches? Or FreeBSD as a switch in general? It seems like a fun project to get into.


----------

